# Hitachi HDD mit welchen Tool Low Level Formatieren?



## [-SONIC-] (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir kurz weiterhelfen. Ich suche seit Tagen das Tool von Hitachi der mir meine HDD in Low Level formatiert. Allerdings finde ich irgendwie keins auf dere ihre seite?
Downloads

Oder haben die keins!? Es handelt sich um eine 3,5° HDD Intern mit Sata!

Danke


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2011)

HDD Low Level Format Tool, Download bei heise


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> HDD Low Level Format Tool, Download bei heise


 
Kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach - *sowas* nennt man heutzutage Low-Level-formatieren. Ist zwar eher Mid-Level, aber egal. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert. 
Das Tool macht natürlich keine echte Low-Level-Formatierung (und das ist gut so).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach - *sowas* nennt man heutzutage Low-Level-formatieren. Ist zwar eher Mid-Level, aber egal. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert.
> Das Tool macht natürlich keine echte Low-Level-Formatierung (und das ist gut so).


 
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich es schrieb: Das Tool macht keine Low-Level-Formatierung. Das ist eher eine normale Formatierung, bei der Sektoren überschrieben, getestet und eventuell ersetzt werden - nur unabhängig von Betriebssystem, Dateisystem und Partitionseinteilungen. Niemand macht eine LL-Formatierung bei einer IDE/SATA-HD (außer dem Hersteller). 
Klingt Erbsenzählerisch - aber irgendwo muss man mal die Grenze ziehen, dass fest definierte technische Begriffe für Sachen benutzt werden, die damit überhaupt nichts zu tun haben. Ab und zu muss man die Fahne mal hochhalten.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie ich es schrieb: Das Tool macht keine Low-Level-Formatierung. Das ist eher eine normale Formatierung, bei der Sektoren überschrieben, getestet und eventuell ersetzt werden - nur unabhängig von Betriebssystem, Dateisystem und Partitionseinteilungen. Niemand macht eine LL-Formatierung bei einer IDE/SATA-HD (außer dem Hersteller).
> Klingt Erbsenzählerisch - aber irgendwo muss man mal die Grenze ziehen, dass fest definierte technische Begriffe für Sachen benutzt werden, die damit überhaupt nichts zu tun haben. Ab und zu muss man die Fahne mal hochhalten.



was wäre denn die perfekte formatierung ,deiner meinung? seh ich da ein Herr besserwisser? dann beweis es uns!


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2011)

Wieso quotest du meinen ganzen Text, wenn du anscheinend nicht verstehst, was darin steht? 
Was muss ich denn beweisen? 
Was LL-Format ist, lässt sich in einem kurzen Satz sagen. Aber das muss ich ja nicht - steht ja auch im Link.
Was das Tool (und andere) statt dessen macht, habe ich beschrieben.
Also was ist dein Begehr?


----------

